# throwing toys in the air?



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, Axel consistently throws his toys in the air when playing, some have landed on the dining room table, some toys actually almost hit the roof! Is this just another crazy trait of owning a vizsla? So along with the the bucking bronco and the stuffed toys proppelled in the air we have lots of entertainment in our house..

Note- We may have to eliminate the deer/elk antlers which we just introduced and he loves, however he throws them in the air and they are starting to mark up our hardwood floors, and my wife is not too happy about that...


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Ziva throws her toys too, but we don't have hardwood. Maybe he can have his antlers outside. It is amazing how entertaining a vizsla is. We are watching our grandsons and their labs this week. The difference is unbelievable. We had to leave Ziva with family at home, and I'm really missing her antics.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Darwin does this mostly outside, sometimes inside. I understand the antler dilemma... he once threw his in the kitchen, it landed on the counter and broke a plate :


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yep, it's normal. They will find a way to amuse themselves. Wait 'til he starts the "Vizsla Mad Dashes" in the house.
It's still beats chewing on furniture legs.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

This is a bit different but I bought a Kong frisbee (every other plastic one only lasted a day). The V showed a lot of interest in the older one day variety so I thought I would buy a better quality one. It didn't take long for dog and owner to get the timing right. My V seems to really love jumping for the frisbee. Its quite cool to watch them line it up and snatch it out of the air.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

yea, I was walking Axel the other day, and I found a frisbee on a picnic table, so I threw it for him and he loved it.. Unfortunatel the owner of the frisbee came back about 20 minutes later and I gave it back to him stating that this was a great toy, so I bought Axel a frisbee the next day, however the quality of the frisbee was not as good as the one I found on the picnic table, I think it may have been a kong frisbee.. (I will have to buy a better quality one next time)

And as Gunnr stated Axel has already started the mad dashes thoughout our house, it's like a switch suddenly snaps inside his head and he goes crazy for about 2-3 minutes of insanity running.. And then he's normal again..Its great!! At least these dogs have a quality of personality that is unique all of their own.


----------

